
Ask HN: Will you pay for an autonomous electric stroller? - abtin08
Hi guys, it has been a 2 months that I became a dad, as a roboticist I was wondering if people would pay for an electric stroller powered by a small lidar and 2 camera. roughly around $3-4K?
======
mtmail
Reminds me of [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/smartbe-intelligent-
strol...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/smartbe-intelligent-stroller)

A stroller following a person (or riding close in front) might be
conceptionally easier to design than fully autonomous. I mean a parent will
always be close by, won't they?

